# Do you pet your fish?



## AbadHabit (Sep 9, 2010)

Every time I do a water change I clean the inside of the glass. Then I run into Mr. Chocolate. My 6" Pleco, sucked to the glass. So I pet him a little and then finely after I push on him he will move over about 3 inches. He likes to wink at you.


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

This is Flo, my wifes old flowerhorn. She would let us pet her anytime we came over to her tank, if we just put our hand in she would swim through rubbing on our hand. She was like our little aqua-puppy.


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

cool wish mine did that


----------



## dave in Iliamna (Aug 15, 2009)

I can with my oscars but I try not to do that to much because some one told me the oil from your hands can break down the slime coat on the fish. I realy don't know how true that is.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Dave, just wash your hands before hand and no issues, especially smokers. We used to use stress coat on our hands before handing fish Now i use just me hands that are washed then rinsed a few times in RO water.

Mine now pet me more then me petting them, they are all hand fed and have no issues with eating from the palm of my semi closed hands. Its kinda weird because they start to take my arm and hand hair as worms and rip mouthfuls out then spit it back at me like IM the dipstick lol.


----------



## mielikki (Aug 29, 2009)

my weather loach really likes to come up to the surface and weave throughout my fingers when my hand is in the tank, and my eel will eat out of my hands. Some of my clown loaches like to come and be pet, too....


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

My pumpkin seed sunfish is starting to like being pet. I've only had him a couple of months.


----------



## Jaws (Oct 31, 2010)

No but sometimes I fish my pets. You really need a tiny hook to get a neon tetra on the line.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Jaws said:


> No but sometimes I fish my pets. You really need a tiny hook to get a neon tetra on the line.


Ice hooks arent even that small.

seine nets are used to collecting tetras.

ill be fishing for pets in the spring once the ground thaws so i can dig me a big hole in the yard for channels and panfish.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

My macs will come up to me and nibble(a BIG nibble)on my fingers when i am plundering with the plants.I dont mess with them too much,though when watching them we have staring contests.Wonder what they think when they stare at me?


----------

